# Poussiere iPod



## thom4s (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
je possède un iPod nano chromatique 8GB vert depuis sa sortie ( octobre 2008) et depuis hier j'ai de la petite poussiere sur le coté droit de l'écran (enfin c'est dessous la vitre de l'écran je ne peut donc pas l'enlenver avec un chifon :s ...) et cela m'inquiete beaucoup ...
j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il se passe et comment dois-je y remédier et aussi si quelqu'un est dans la meme situation que moi.
Voila je vous remercie d'avance pour vos reponses.
Cordialement


----------



## I-Carailho (12 Février 2009)

Il ny a rien que tu puisses faire pour cela, et je sais de quoi je parle en tout jai eu une dizaine dipod tout les model tout les générations et dieux sais que je les est tous dorloter dans la ouate (pellicule, housse en plastique, housse silicone, housse dur, housse molle) tôt ou tard tu ny échapperas pas, par un beau jour ensoleiller tu ouvrira ton ipod et tu te rendra compte quil y as des particules de poussière entre la vitre, et tu ny peut RIEN jai essayer de souffler de laire comprimer, de laspirer avec un aspirateur puissant, rien a faire, cest la pour rester!!! Sa fait trois mois que jai mon nouveau ipod touch 2g et je my attends de voir apparaître la poussière dun jour a lautre. A bien y penser il y aurait peut-être une dernière solution a essayer La Chambre Hyperbare. :rateau:

Dure à croire que ce petit bijoux technologique soit si sensible a la poussière et surtout depuis le temps que Apple est aux courant du problème et ils ne font rien pour le corriger, a 500$ le joujou il serait bien quils se sentent un peut concerner. 

Bonne chance!!


----------



## sylvain640 (6 Août 2009)

Désolé de remonter le topic des mois après, mais je voulais juste prévenir que le probleme de poussière sous l'écran est pris en charge par la garantie sur un iPod Touch 2G... donc si ton iPod est encore sous garantie, profites-en !


----------

